# MD-Aufnahme



## Mynona (23. März 2006)

Hallo,
habe mit meinem MD-Rekorder ein Konzert aufgenommen und möchte es nun auf den Computer ziehen und es anschließend brennen. Habe es natürlich über den Mikro-Eingang probiert... ist ja auch soweit ok, aber eben mono und ich persönlich finde das ziemlich dröhnend und störend. Weiß jemand wie ich die stereo-Aufnahme auch in stereo auf den PC kriege? Vielen Dank schonmal!! Hilfe dringend benötigt!!

MfG,
Mynona


----------



## chmee (24. März 2006)

? Line Eingang benutzen, oder noch besser, wenn vorhanden, digital über SPDIF.
Der Line-Eingang ist doch an jedem Rechner vorhanden....

mfg chmee


----------

